# Mini cranks



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

A couple new mini crankbaits, cured and ready to fish.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work! I really like the soft tail. I think I would pull my hair out if I tried to make a lure that small.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those look awesome!!! Haven't made any that small yet but will try for sure!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice...your work is amazing and the detail you get on such tiny baits is awesome...Fine Job!!


----------

